# Hello & exciting news :)



## BunMommaD (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi everybody! I haven't been around for a few months... Life has been nothing short of crazy! I lost my job, but it's a good thing  and we've been traveling and visiting family. Lots of good things! But the biggest thing that's happened is that after 6.5 yrs infertility treatments, lots of early pregnancy losses, giving up 4 yrs ago, waiting to adopt for 3 yrs, and TWO failed adoptions. WE ARE PREGNANT!  13 weeks  and we've had lots of ultrasounds so far cuz of my history and baby is PERFECT  we are so over the moon happy! And still SO surprised! I never thought I would carry a baby, and had really come to peace with that. So this is a wonderful miracle surprise 

I hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 25, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! That is so exciting!! I am 24 weeks pregnant right now. Welcome to the world of pregnancy!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 25, 2012)

Congratulations.

And say hello to Mr Cookie for us.


----------



## BunMommaD (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you all!  

And lake I will for sure tell cookie you said hello! He is doing fabulous! Absolutely loving this cool weather  and every time he's on my lap he tries to dig at my tummy LOL maybe he knows? Idk but thankfully he's still very loving with me... While one of my dogs has been hanging out with my husband more, I think she knows something is up and doesn't like it LOL


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

heyheyhey, congrats! and if you or rachel need a babysitter, I'm open! I like other peoples children, they give me an excuse not to have any


----------



## whitelop (Sep 25, 2012)

That just gave me goose bumps because THAT IS SO EXCITING! CONGRATULATIONS! 
That just made my whole day! I love to hear things like this!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 25, 2012)

that's amazing! congratulations


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 25, 2012)

thats awesome and amazing congrats!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 25, 2012)

:woohoo


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh wow what a great post and how exciting!!!! Congrats!!! Welcome to pregnancy and parenthood. There is nothing like it


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Lisa I'm willing to babysit for you too! Lol I'll babysit and bun-sit for everyonee! As long as I can send the human kids back, we're good to go


----------



## Apebull (Sep 25, 2012)

:biggrin:CONGRATS:biggrin2:And welcome to motherhood!!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 25, 2012)

I can always use a babysitter


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a 3 year old little girl also


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 25, 2012)

:clapping:


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Rachel I <3 3 year olds. They're more fun than infants, cause they can actually talk and be chased around the house. Although I have a tendency to laugh at some of the more "inappropriate" toddler moments. xD


----------



## BunMommaD (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you all so much! And thanks for the babysitting offer, but after all we've been through this baby will not be leaving my sight for a Loooong time  we aren't even doing a nursery, my hubby feels the same as I do and just wants the baby space to be right in our room  we r just so excited! Can't wait til the 2nd week of November we should know the gender by then. But I already am pretty positive it's a boy  just a feeling I've had since the moment we found out . So exciting


----------



## whitelop (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't blame you for never letting your baby leave your sight! I have a son and he is a wild animal, but I love every minute of it. Sometimes he makes me want to pull my hair out, but hes my heart! 
Congratulations again! Can't wait to hear the gender! Every time I re-read this, I get excited all over again for you.


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 26, 2012)

What a great story and what a blessing!! Congratulations!!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

That's okay Liz. Send him to me when he's a toddler  

Infants are boring lol, I'll take Anderson and Audrina, cause they're rugrats and 2-3 is my favorite age. <3


----------



## BunMommaD (Sep 28, 2012)

Lol I don't think this kid will be let out if my sight til college! Lol 

And super exciting! I totally felt the baby move this morning! A good 15 minutes of deliberate "bubbles" over and over... *tears* this is so amazing


----------

